# Gaming-PC



## en3rgizer (28. Juni 2014)

Hallo,

ich habe mich nun endlich dazu entschlossen einen neuen PC zu kaufen. Da ich ein Gamer bin sollte es natürlich kein einfacher Office-PC sein, kommende NextGen Spiele wie GTA5 oder CoD Advanced sollten mit maximaler Auflösung ruckelfrei laufen. Auch Battlefield Hardline sollte mit recht guter Auflösung laufen .
Da ich aber nicht nur den PC fürs Spielen nutze, sondern auch für Bildbearbeitungsprogramme usw. dachte ich mir, dass der neu Intel Core i7-4790K eine passende CPU wäre.
Ich hoffe ich hänge hiermit die Latte nicht zu hoch, aber der PC sollte mindestens 3-4 Jahre ziemlich alle Spiele, wenn auch nicht mit maximaler Auflösung schaffen.
Die Grafikkarte sollte jetzt keine GeForce® GTX™ TITAN Black sein. Eine Mittelklasse Grafikkarte welche nach 1-2 Jahren ausgetauscht werden muss, um die neusten Games zum Laufen zu bringen, reicht vollkommen.
PS: Ich bedanke mich schon im Voraus für eure Hilfe


----------



## Peacemaker-666 (28. Juni 2014)

Was möchtest du denn ausgeben? Die GTX Titan ist übrigens was das P/L-Verhältnis angeht, richtig mies. Gibt Karten, die schneller sind und die kosten die Hälfte  Und kannst/willst du die CPU auch wirklich übertakten? Sonst fährst du nämlich mit einem Xeon-Prozessor besser, der die gleiche Leistung wie der i7 hat aber 80-100€ günstiger ist. Sonst noch irgendwelche besonderen Wünsche? SSD? Maus? Tastatur? Windows? Dann würden wir dir was zusammenstellen. Ein selbst zusammengestellter PC ist eigentlich immer besser und billiger, als die Fertig-Dinger aus dem Internet. Die sind meistens relativ unausgewogen. Dicke CPU und schwache Grafikkarte bspw.


----------



## Herbboy (28. Juni 2014)

en3rgizer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe mich nun endlich dazu entschlossen einen neuen PC zu kaufen. Da ich ein Gamer bin sollte es natürlich kein einfacher Office-PC sein, kommende NextGen Spiele wie GTA5 oder CoD Advanced sollten mit maximaler Auflösung ruckelfrei laufen. Auch Battlefield Hardline sollte mit recht guter Auflösung laufen .
> Da ich aber nicht nur den PC fürs Spielen nutze, sondern auch für Bildbearbeitungsprogramme usw. dachte ich mir, dass der neu Intel Core i7-4790K eine passende CPU wäre.
> ...


 was möchtest Du denn ausgeben?

Ohne Übertaktung solltest Du einen Xeon E3-1230v3 oder 1231v3 nehmen für 210€, die sind fast identisch zum Core i7-4770. Mainboard H97 Chipsatz ca 80€, 2x8GB RAM ca 120€, Festplatte je nach Bedarf ab 1000GB (45€), eine SSD zum schnellen Arbeiten mit 120GB (70€), Gehäuse ca 50-70€, Netzeil 450-550W Markenmodell 60-80€. Als Grafikkarte eine AMD R9 280X für 240€ oder maximal eine R9 290 für 340€, alles drüber wäre rausgeschmissenes Geld, da nur ca. 10% schneller für enormen Aufpreis. Laut Deinen Angaben würde die R9 280X völlig reichen, die R9 290 wäre halt nochmal ca 20-25% schneller und ihren Aufpreis durchaus wert.


----------



## en3rgizer (28. Juni 2014)

Danke für eure schnellen Antworten. Also zum Preis, viel mehr als 1000-1100€ wollte ich eigentlich nicht ausgeben. Ich bin mir nun eigentlich nur noch bei den Prozessoren nicht sicher. Einerseits hat der neue Intel Core i7-4790K einen Basistakt von 4Ghz und einen Turbomodus mit bis zu 4.4Ghz und kann zusätzlich übertaktet werden. Auf der anderen Seite ist der Xeon E3-1230v3 oder 1231v3 super im P/L Vergleich und dennoch fast identisch schnell wie der Hasweel i7. Was würdet ihr an meiner Stelle tun? (Übertakten macht die CPU schneller, aber könnte ich so auch mein PC z.B. ein Jahr länger ohne Aufrüstung fürs Spielen nutzen? Was wäre ein empfohlenes Motherboard für den i7-4790K?)
Bei der Grafikkarte werde ich dann höchstwahrscheinlich zu der AMD R9 280X für 240€ greifen, welche dann nach 2-3 Jahren, je nach Bedarf, gegen eine Bessere ausgetauscht wird.
16Gb RAM hätte auch ich in den PC gepackt, sowie eine 120GB SSD für Windows und Programme und eine 2TB HDD.

Wenn ich den Xeon reinhaue dann wird mein PC höchstwarscheinlich so aussehen:

|Intel Xeon E3-1231v3 Box, LGA1150|217,35 €
|ASUS H97M-PLUS, Sockel 1150, mATX|87,14 €
|be quiet! Shadow Rock 2|38,69 €
|4GB G.Skill PC3-12800U CL11-11-11-28|35,02 €
|4GB G.Skill PC3-12800U CL11-11-11-28|35,02 €
|4GB G.Skill PC3-12800U CL11-11-11-28|35,02 €
|4GB G.Skill PC3-12800U CL11-11-11-28|35,02 €
|Zalman Z11 Plus Midi Tower - schwarz, ohne Netzteil|53,27 €
|Thermaltake Smart Power 630W|50,76 €(Die Website schlug mir kein kleineres Netzteil vor)
|Club 3D Radeon R9 280X royalQueen, 3GB DDR5|244,39 €(Es gibt viele AMD R9 280X ich hoffe das ist die Richtige)
|Toshiba DT01ACA Series 2TB, SATA 6Gb/s|67,56 €
|Kingston SSD V300 120GB SATA III|57,66 €
|Rechner - Zusammenbau|29,99 €

Gesamtpreis: 986,89 €

Erstellt auf www.harwareversand.de


----------



## svd (28. Juni 2014)

Der Prozessor ist noch immer relativ unwichtig im Spielerechner. Im Prinzip ist jede Vierkern/-thread Intel oder 3-/4-modulige AMD AM3+ CPU ab ca. 100€ gut geeignet.
Ab da entscheidet hauptsächlich die Grafikkarte über die Performance.

Mit der R9 280X hast du da eine gute Wahl getroffen. Ziemlich schnell, 3GB VRAM... die RoyalQueen hat uU. Schwankungen in der Fertigungsqualität.
Vlt. greifst du lieber zB zur ASUS 280X DirectCU II TOP.

Der Xeon E3-1231v3 ist ein toller Prozessor. Der wird lange ausreichen, auch ohne Übertaktungsmöglichkeit.
Ich würde ihn aber nicht auf ein µATX Board setzen, wenn es nicht unbedingt sein muss. Das ASRock H97 Pro4 ist "normal" groß und hat zudem noch PCIe x1 Slots.
Du weißt ja nie, ob du so einen für eine zukünftige Steckkarte brauchst.

8GB RAM sind eigentlich ausreichend. RAM kauft man aber nicht in einzelnen Modulen, sondern besser in "Kits". Also einem Paket von 2, 3, oder 4, je nachdem, 
RAM Riegeln, die zusammen auf Funktionalität getestet worden sind.
Da reicht eigentlich ein 2x 4GB DDR3 Kit mit 1600Mhz und einer Maximalspannung von 1.50V. Wie zB das Crucial Ballistix Sport Kit. Aber du kannst auch gern ein
16GB Kit verbauen, wenn dir das wichtig ist.

Als SSD würde ich gleich eine 256GB Crucial MX100 wählen. Du hast nicht immer völlige Kontrolle, was auf die Systemplatte geschrieben wird. Platz schadet nie.
(Und wenn du zuviel davon hast, klatsch einfach dein aktuelles Lieblingsspiel drauf.)
edit: Die MX100 ist evtl. erst ab DI verfügbar. Wenn's eilig ist, kannst du auch die Crucial M500 nehmen.

Das Cooler Master G550M ist ein modulares Netzteil, d.h. du kannst nichtbenützte Kabelstränge abstecken. Was den Innenraum aufgeräumter macht und auch dem
Lufstrom hilft. Außerdem unterstützt es Haswell Prozessoren und deren Stromsparmechanismen.

Ach ja, HWV wird den Prozessorkühler aus Sicherheitsgründen nicht einbauen. Da wirst du unweigerlich selber ran müssen. (Da dies beim PC Zusammenbau eh die aufwändigiste
Prozedur ist, kann man eigentlich überlegen, den Zusammenbau nicht mitzubestellen.) Wie jedes gute moderne Gehäuse hat das Z11 aber eine Aussparung auf der
Rückseite des Mainboards, sodass du es wenigstens nicht ausbauen musst, wenn du den Kühler anbringst.

Und noch mal der obligatorische Hinweis, wie du bei HWV noch ein paar Euros sparen kannst. Du musst den Konfigurator nicht verwenden, um deinen PC zusammenzustellen.
Am besten suchst du deine Wunschkomponenten per PCGH Preisvergleich und gehst von der jeweiligen Produktseite zu HWV und legst sie dann in den Warenkorb. 
Den Zusammenbau legst du dann einfach dazu.


----------



## en3rgizer (28. Juni 2014)

Vielen Dank für Ihre großartige Unterstützung. Ich habe nun eigentlich nur mehr ein kleines Bedenken und zwar: Wenn man bei  HWV (PC-Konfigurator) das von Ihnen empfehlet Board auswählt so kann der Xeon E3-1231v3 nicht mehr ausgewählt werden, verkehrt genau das Gleiche. Sind die Komponenten untereinander nicht kompatibel oder ist die ein kleiner Bug auf der Website???
Nochmals Danke für den Tipp für die Sparfüchse unter uns .


----------



## svd (29. Juni 2014)

Doch, die Komponenten sind kompatibel (s. ASRock Webseite). Aber wie gesagt, würde ich den Konfigurator gar nicht verwenden, sondern die Komponenten "einfach so"
in den Warenkorb legen. 
Der Konfigurator berücksichtigt nicht alle möglichen Kombinationen. Und neigt dazu, Hardware "auf Nummer sicher" auszuwählen, damit es unmöglich ist, inkompatible
Komponenten zusammenzustellen. (Das ist für Kunden ohne Erfahrung oder Hilfe natürlich nützlich.)

So ist zB die Auswahl der Prozessolüfter beschränkt oder Netzteile überdimensionert (weil Grafikkartenhersteller vom worst-case, also billigsten und wenig effizienten Netzteilen ausgehen,
um die Anforderungen für ihre Produkte festzulegen).


----------



## Peacemaker-666 (29. Juni 2014)

Die Konfiguratoren auf den Seiten blocken öfter auch mal sinnvolle Sachen. Zum Beispiel Netzteile mit weniger Watt, die für deinen PC vollkommen ausreichend sind. Bin grad noch in der Bahn, ich stelle dir aber gleich was zusammen, wenn ich zuhause bin. 

Mobil gesendet


----------



## Peacemaker-666 (29. Juni 2014)

Das wäre mal mein Vorschlag für 1009€ inkl. Zusammenbau. Zum Zusammenstellen habe ich die Komponenten über Geizhals zusammengesucht. Dort musst du dann auf das Logo von Hardwareversand klicken und darüber in den Warenkorb legen, da sich dadurch nochmal ein paar Euro sparen lassen. Evtl. ein bisschen runter scrollen, bis der Eintrag von Hardwareversand erscheint.


Prozessor: Intel Xeon E3-1231 v3, 4x 3.40GHz, Sockel-1150, boxed 
Mainboard: ASRock H97 Pro4 
Kühler: Scythe Katana 4 
RAM: Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.4 
Gehäuse: BitFenix Shinobi schwarz (wie üblich Geschmackssache)
Laufwerk: Samsung SH-224DB schwarz, SATA, bulk 
Festplatte: Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 2TB, SATA 6Gb/s 
SSD: Crucial MX100 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s 
Grafikkarte: Sapphire Vapor-X Radeon R9 280X Tri-X OC, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail 
Zusammenbau

Der Katana 4 wird übrigens von Hardwareversand verbaut, keine Sorge. Der hat unter 500g. Und für eine CPU, die du nicht übertaktest reicht der aus und ist nochmal ein Stück kühler und leiser als der Standardlüfter.


----------



## en3rgizer (29. Juni 2014)

Nochmals vielen Dank für eure Hilfe. Im Folgenden angehängtem Bild sind die Komponenten aufgelistet. Mein Vater und ich werden den PC selbst „zusammenschrauben“, da wir darin bereits aus früherer Zeit Erfahrung haben und mal ehrlich 30€ für den Zusammenbau ist meiner Meinung nach etwas viel.  
Ihr werdet merken dass der Prozessorkühler fehl, den werde ich in einiger Zeit nachbestellen, denn ich muss unter der magischen 1000€ Grenze bleiben .
Falls ich noch einen Fehler findet bitte meldet euch .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## svd (29. Juni 2014)

Schaut gut aus. Das Netzteil ist zwar recht teuer, aber gut. (Ich hab ein Vorgängermodell der 480W Straight Power Serie.)
Falls du doch erst mal nur 8GB RAM nähmst, ginge sich locker der Arctic Cooler Freezer 13 CO aus.  
Denn leistungsmäßig wirst du die zusätzlichen 8GB nicht merken. Und später, wenn die Kiste schon mal läuft, ist es weitaus angenehmer, 
einfach zwei zusätzliche RAM Riegel zu installieren, als den Prozessorkühler zu wechseln... 

Oh, und falls ein altes DVD Laufwerk über wäre, warum nicht weiterverwenden? Heutzutage ist es nur noch gut, um das Betriebssystem
zu installieren, Sicherungskopien und Audio/Video/Photo CDs zu brennen. Als Kopierschutzmechanismus hat es so gut wie ausgedient.
Und immer öfter bringt es nicht mal was, Spiele von DVD zu installieren, weil vor dem Spielstart sowieso erst mal ein mehrere GB großer
Patch gezogen wird...


----------



## Peacemaker-666 (29. Juni 2014)

en3rgizer schrieb:


> Mein Vater und ich werden den PC selbst „zusammenschrauben“, da wir darin bereits aus früherer Zeit Erfahrung haben und mal ehrlich 30€ für den Zusammenbau ist meiner Meinung nach etwas viel.
> Ihr werdet merken dass der Prozessorkühler fehl, den werde ich in einiger Zeit nachbestellen, denn ich muss unter der magischen 1000€ Grenze bleiben .
> Falls ich noch einen Fehler findet bitte meldet euch .
> 
> ...


Wenn du den PC eh selber zusammenbauen willst, wäre es besser, auf Mindfactory zu bestellen, weil da die Komponenten selber etwas günstiger sind. Die verlangen allerdings 100€ für den Zusammenbau, deswegen habe ich die Auflistung jetzt erst mal auf Hardwareversand gemacht. Für Mindfactory sähe mein Vorschlag dann so aus: Warenkorb für 954€. Die Idee von svd unterstütze ich übrigens, dass du erst mal nur 8GB RAM nimmst und dafür dann einen besseren Lüfter. RAM ist wesentlich leichter und schneller nachzurüsten als ein Lüfter.


----------



## en3rgizer (29. Juni 2014)

Artikelinformationen
AnzahlEinzelpreisGesamtpreis http://www.mindfactory.de/images/product_images/80/958505_0__8585395.jpg *3072MB Sapphire Radeon R9 280X Vapor-X Tri-X OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)*

                                                              Als Geschenk verpacken: Nein

                                                                                     Artikelnummer: 8585395
                                                                                                              Lagernd | > 5 St.                                                     
1                         € 276,98*


                         € 276,98*


http://www.mindfactory.de/images/product_images/80/960054_0__61962.jpg *Intel Xeon E3-1231v3 4x 3.40GHz So.1150 BOX*

                                                              Als Geschenk verpacken: Nein

                                                                                     Artikelnummer: 61962
                                                                                                              Lagernd | > 5 St. (weitere sind unterwegs)                                                     
1                         € 240,19*


                         € 240,19*


http://www.mindfactory.de/images/product_images/80/964957_0__62180.jpg *256GB Crucial MX100 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s MLC (CT256MX100SSD1)*

                                                              Als Geschenk verpacken: Nein

                                                                                     Artikelnummer: 62180
                                                                                                              Bestellt | wird am 30.6.2014 erwartet                                                     
1                         € 83,70*


                         € 83,70*


http://www.mindfactory.de/images/product_images/80/778948_0__8414475.jpg *2000GB Seagate Desktop HDD ST2000DM001 64MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA 6Gb/s*

                                                              Als Geschenk verpacken: Nein

                                                                                     Artikelnummer: 8414475
                                                                                                              Lagernd | > 5 St.                                                     
1                         € 77,81*


                         € 77,81*


http://www.mindfactory.de/images/product_images/80/961262_0__8587869.jpg *ASRock H97 Pro4 Intel H97 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail*

                                                              Als Geschenk verpacken: Nein

                                                                                     Artikelnummer: 8587869
                                                                                                              Lagernd | > 5 St.                                                     
1                         € 70,60*


                         € 70,60*


http://www.mindfactory.de/images/product_images/80/794504_0__8428808.jpg *8GB Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit*

                                                              Als Geschenk verpacken: Nein

                                                                                     Artikelnummer: 8428808
                                                                                                              Lagernd | > 5 St. (weitere sind unterwegs)                                                     
1                         € 60,80*


                         € 60,80*


http://www.mindfactory.de/images/product_images/80/937512_0__8565827.jpg *550 Watt CoolerMaster G550M Modular*

                                                              Als Geschenk verpacken: Nein

                                                                                     Artikelnummer: 8565827
                                                                                                              Bestellt | wird am 1.7.2014 erwartet                                                     
1                         € 52,84*


                         € 52,84*


http://www.mindfactory.de/images/product_images/80/799205_0__8433236.jpg *Zalman Z11 Plus mit Sichtfenster Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz*

                                     Artikelnummer: 8433236
                                                                                                              Bestellt | wird am 1.7.2014 erwartet                                                     
1                         € 51,11*

                         € 51,11*

http://www.mindfactory.de/images/product_images/80/891967_0__49683.jpg *be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 Tower Kühler*

                                                              Als Geschenk verpacken: Nein

                                                                                     Artikelnummer: 49683
                                                                                                              Lagernd | nur noch 1 St. (weitere sind unterwegs)                                                     
1                         € 34,61*


                         € 34,61*


http://www.mindfactory.de/images/product_images/80/853099_0__8483683.jpg *Samsung SH-224DB/BEBE DVD-RW SATA 1.5Gb/s intern schwarz Bulk*

                                                              Als Geschenk verpacken: Nein

                                                                                     Artikelnummer: 8483683
                                                                                                              Lagernd | > 5 St.                                                     
1                         € 12,54*


                         € 12,54*


Zwischensumme:€ 961,18 

Schlussendlich glaube ich, dass ich viele eurer Tipps umgesetzt habe . Das zu teure Netzteil tausche ich noch gegen das von svd empfohlene Netzteil aus und die 16GB RAM wurden auf 8GB reduziert.
Ich möchte euch nochmal danken  und falls es noch was zu bemängeln gibt bitte melden .


----------



## svd (29. Juni 2014)

Wenn ich mir jetzt ein System zusammenstellen müsste, sähe es wohl ziemlich ähnlich aus.  Viel mehr für's Geld kriegst du, glaub ich, nicht. 
Aber mal gucken, ob Peacemaker noch was entdeckt.


----------



## en3rgizer (29. Juni 2014)

Jop wenn niemand mehr was zu bemängeln hat, dann werden die Komponenten für den PC am Monat bestellt.
Der PC


----------



## svd (29. Juni 2014)

Boah, mir fällt das jetzt erst auf. Der E3-1231v3 ist bei Mindfactory unverhältnismäßig teuerer, als anderswo! Das sind ja über 30€ Unterschied.
Also, 30€ für 100MHz finde ich gar nicht okay. Das ist ja schon bald der Schritt von der "280X" auf die "290 Tri-X OC"...
Falls du bei Mindfactory bleiben möchtest, würde ich sogar "nur" ein H87 Board und den E3-1230v3 nehmen, dafür die Grafikkarte nochmal upgraden...

Stell das lieber nochmal bei HWV zusammen und vergleiche die Preise.

edit: Ah, da war das Updaten der Preisliste wohl verspätet. Sieht doch gleich besser aus.


----------



## Peacemaker-666 (29. Juni 2014)

svd schrieb:


> Aber mal gucken, ob Peacemaker noch was entdeckt.


Wird von mir so abgesegnet  Das Netzteil macht einen guten Eindruck und mit dem starken CPU-Lüfter hast du ein leises und kühles System.

Was die Preise bei Mindfactory angeht, schwanken die da teilweise innerhalb von einigen Stunden sehr extrem. Abends/nachts sind die meistens güntiger und ich glaube, ab 22:00 Uhr fallen sogar die Versandkosten weg. Habe das im Let's Play-Forum gemerkt, wo ich einen PC zusammengestellt habe, der war dann nachts 80€ günstiger und am nächsten Tag 120€ teurer. Kann also gut sein, dass der Preis für den Xeon innerhalb der nächsten Stunden wieder um 40€ fällt. 

Hat ein bisschen was von Börsen-Spekulation


----------



## en3rgizer (29. Juni 2014)

Wow da sind ja echt krasse Preisschwankungen . Wenn es die CPU mal wieder zum Normalpreis gibt dann schlage ich sofort zu .


----------



## Peacemaker-666 (29. Juni 2014)

Ja, das war dann allerdings auch ein Warenkorb für 1900€  Kannst dann ja mal gucken, ob du nicht noch die 4096MB Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Full Retail)
 nimmst, je nachdem wie viel du dann an den anderen Komponenten sparst. Da haste dann nochmal so 20-25% Mehrleistung mit


----------



## Herbboy (30. Juni 2014)

Ich finde lediglch den Kühler ETWAS zu viel, da der an sich zum Übertakten gedacht ist - aber er schadet natürlich nicht   und der Preis für den Xeon: das kann irgendwie nicht sein, der kostet an sich nur 210€ ^^  dann könntest Du nämlich wiederum doch ein 2x8GB-Kit beim RAM nehmen, was für Deine Bild/Videobearbeitung durchaus nicht verkehrt wäre.

Oder vlt doch nochmal hardwareversand.de über den preisvergleich nehmen, deren Preise sind idR was stabiler und schwanken nicht so wie bei mindfactory, die extrem "aggressiv" in ihren Preisangeboten sind


----------



## Enisra (30. Juni 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich finde lediglch den Kühler ETWAS zu viel, da der an sich zum Übertakten gedacht ist - aber er schadet natürlich nicht



nja
Glaubenssache, ich finde das ein Kühler der Sorte eher besser ist als der Boxedkühler und denn ein nebeneffekt das man gut Wärme abführen kann, ist ja nicht das man den außerhalb der Spezifikation betreiben kann, sondern auch im Normbereich einfach leiser ist


----------



## Herbboy (30. Juni 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> nja
> Glaubenssache, ich finde das ein Kühler der Sorte eher besser ist als der Boxedkühler und denn ein nebeneffekt das man gut Wärme abführen kann, ist ja nicht das man den außerhalb der Spezifikation betreiben kann, sondern auch im Normbereich einfach leiser ist


natürlich ist der besser als ein BoxLüfter, aber ob es einer für 35-40€ sein "muss" und nicht einer für 20-25€ ohne OC genauso leise ist: das ist der Punkt 


UND vor allem: der Kühler ist 16cm hoch, das kann knapp werden - hab auf die Schnelle nichts zum Zalman-Gehäuse gefunden, wie hoch die Kühler sein dürfen...


----------



## Enisra (30. Juni 2014)

hmmm, ich weiß nicht, ist 16cm nicht doch noch eine normale höhe?


----------



## Peacemaker-666 (30. Juni 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> natürlich ist der besser als ein BoxLüfter, aber ob es einer für 35-40€ sein "muss" und nicht einer für 20-25€ ohne OC genauso leise ist: das ist der Punkt


Wäre eigentlich auch meine Empfehlung gewesen, aber geldmäßig hat es ja gepasst. Habe dummerweise nicht auf die Höhe geachtet. 



Herbboy schrieb:


> UND vor allem: der Kühler ist 16cm hoch, das kann knapp werden - hab auf die Schnelle nichts zum Zalman-Gehäuse gefunden, wie hoch die Kühler sein dürfen...


Könnte wirklich knapp werden. Overclock3D :: Review :: Zalman Z11 Plus Review :: The Build ... Dann besser auf Nummer Sicher gehen und einen kleineren Kühler kaufen.


----------



## Herbboy (30. Juni 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> hmmm, ich weiß nicht, ist 16cm nicht doch noch eine normale höhe?



Für OC-Kühler ja, aber so unter 35-40€ sind die meisten eher 12 bis 15cm. Siehe hier: CPU-K  selbst wenn man die ohnehin höheren Tower-Kühler nimmt sind bei den PWM-Kühlern für So1150/1155 von ca 160 Modellen 117 "bis 16cm", 45 sind "bis 15cm" und nur 50 über 16cm.

Bei Gehäusen ATX mit USB3.0 und Grafikkartenlänge ab 30cm ggibt es ca 280 Modelle, und nur bei 165 wird klar angebeben, dass auch Kühler ab 16cm Patz haben, bei 68 ist es unbekannt, bei ca 50 also gehen nur Kügler unter 16cm rein. PC-Geh    und bei Gehäusen, die für weniger lange Grafikkarten gedacht sind, steigt die "Chance", dass keine hohen Kühler reinpassen, weil die eher für nicht-Gaming gedacht sind.


----------



## en3rgizer (30. Juni 2014)

Ein Freund von mir hat herausgefunden, dass diese Grafikkarte nicht in das Gehäuse passt so habe ich dies geändert und kaufe nun  ein Sharkoon T28 Midi Tower Gehäuse. Hier hat die Grafikkarte „bequem“ platz. Des Weiteren ist mir aufgefallen dass die Preise am späten Nachmittag (nach 17 Uhr) sehr strak fallen und ich so 16gb RAM einbauen könnte ohne die 1000€ Grenze zu überschreiten. Sollte ich nun die bessere Grafikkarte einbauen oder die 16GB RAM. Übrigens, Videoschneiden usw. mach ich nur als Hobby .
https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220e4e6f5bc2db1128192bbb1967749463aeb3ecbbc55
So und auch der Kühler wurde verkleinert.


----------



## Herbboy (30. Juni 2014)

Wenn es zwischen Grafikkarte und RAM schwankt und das mit Video&Bild nicht SO wichtig ist, ob da nun ein paar Prozent schneller gerendert wurd, dann lieber die bessere GRaka nehmen als mehr RAM


----------



## en3rgizer (30. Juni 2014)

Alsooo... ich habe die 1000€ Grenze ein wenig überschritte habe aber nun 16gb ram und dei bessere Grafikkarte  
Fals ihr noch etwas zu bemängeln habt bitte melden
Danke 
https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...22080d25e19176d5b9c7f1bac208e8aa5a7228a092c2c


----------



## Enisra (30. Juni 2014)

streich die 16 und nimm 8 dann kannste schon wieder Geld einsparen in anbetracht dessen, das man sich schon anstrengen muss 6GB voll zu machen


----------



## Peacemaker-666 (1. Juli 2014)

en3rgizer schrieb:


> Alsooo... ich habe die 1000€ Grenze ein wenig überschritte habe aber nun 16gb ram und dei bessere Grafikkarte
> Fals ihr noch etwas zu bemängeln habt bitte melden
> Danke
> https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...22080d25e19176d5b9c7f1bac208e8aa5a7228a092c2c


Jetzt gerade (01:00 Uhr) liegt der Preis sogar bei 999€  Der CPU-Kühler sagt mir allerdings nix, müsste ich erst mal noch gucken, ob der sich lohnt. Sonst sieht der Warenkorb sehr gut aus


----------



## en3rgizer (2. Juli 2014)

Wollt ihr mir noch etwas empfehlen bevor ich den PC bestelle???


----------



## Peacemaker-666 (2. Juli 2014)

Kannst du so lassen. Hab mir mal kurz einen Testbericht zu dem Kühler durchgelesen, der macht einen sehr vernünftigen Eindruck.


----------



## Herbboy (2. Juli 2014)

passt alles


----------



## en3rgizer (9. Juli 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> passt alles



Nun kommen mir aber trotzdem noch Zweifel auf…Würde der i5 bzw. i7 besser für meine Zwecke sein und für wie viele Jahre wird der PC den nun für Spiele auf Ultra reichen????(GK wird ausgetauscht).Welche GK sollte ich nun endgültig nehmen?
Oder sollte ich auf DDR4 Ram bzw. noch auf eine „relevante Verbesserung“ warten?
Danke im Voraus


----------



## Herbboy (9. Juli 2014)

Schon DDR3 vs 2 hat keinen echten Vorteil gebracht. DDR3-1600 reicht mehr als aus, die modernen CPUs und Grafikkarten können gar nicht so viele Daten berechnen, wie DDR3-1600-RAM bewältigen könnte. Daher macht es Null Sinn, auf CPUs und Boards für DDR4 zu warten UND noch zu warten, bis der Aufpreis für das teurere RAM sich auch lohnt. Zumal es auch eh nicht nötig wäre, selbst WENN neue CPUs mit DDR4-RAM vlt 20% mehr Leistung bringen. Absehbar in naher Zukunft ist da eh nichts neues im Anmarsch.

und der Xeon IST ein i7, nur ohne eigene Grafikeinheit. Der könnte genausogut auch Core i7-4670n heißen mit n für "no graphics" 

Grafikkarte: für den Preis unschlagbar - wenn überhaupt, dann würde ich höchtens sagen: auch eine R9 280X reicht für eine Weile aus und spart Dir ca 100€. Auf keinen Fall aber macht eine teurere Karte als die R9 290 Sinn, da zahlst Du viel Aufpreis für wenig Mehrleistung


----------



## en3rgizer (10. Juli 2014)

Also gut  Erleichterung
Aber für wie viele Jahre wird der PC denn auch fürs Gamen reichen???(mit GK nachrüsten)
Wahrscheinlich werde ich auch zur R9 280X wechseln


----------



## Enisra (10. Juli 2014)

X-Jahre, wobei X den Zeitraum angibt in denen einem die Leistung nicht mehr ausreicht und nicht vorher definiert ist da Glaskugeln nicht erfunden sind
Ich weiß nicht wie man darauf kommen kann das immer wieder zu fragen, bei anderen Dingen macht man das doch auch nicht


----------



## en3rgizer (10. Juli 2014)

Wenn mans genau nimmt ist X definiert, denn ich fragte: "Aber für wie viele Jahre wird der PC denn auch fürs Gamen reichen???". So könnte man doch eine ungefähre Schätzung abgeben wie sich die Spiele und deren Systemanforderungen im laufe der Zeit verändern und wie lange der PC mithalten kann.


----------



## Enisra (10. Juli 2014)

20 Jahre wenn du sehr genügsam bist ...

Nein, man kann das nicht abschätzen, aber nicht bei Konsolen, da hat bei der letzten Generation auch keiner geglaubt das die 7 Jahre hebt


----------



## en3rgizer (10. Juli 2014)

Oke danke 
Da ich den PC nicht dringend brauche sollte ich noch auf etwas "Neues" warten?


----------



## Herbboy (10. Juli 2014)

Laut aller Erfahrung wird bei so einem PC die Grafikkarte nach ca. 2 Jahren so langsam der Faktor, bei der vlt nicht mal mehr "mittlere Detaisl" bei einem DANN nagelneuen anspruchsvollem Game flüssig laufen, dann würde man eine neue Karte für 200-300 Euro holen, und nochmal 1-2 Jahre später wird dann vlt auch eine neue CPU fällig. Das hängt aber alles auch von den Ansprüchen ab, es gibt Leute, die einen 5 Jahre alten PC haben, der "damals" ähnlich gut war wie Dein geplanter PC auf heute bezogen, und denen der PC immer noch ausreicht, weil er die aktuellen Games noch auf niedrigen Details schafft. DAS hat aber auch damit zu tun, dass die letzte Konsolengeneration so lange auf dem Markt war - da hat sich grad bei den CPU-Mindestanforderungen auch beim PC seit 5-6 Jahren kaum was getan.

 Anderen Leuten wäre wiederum Dein geplanter PC schon in nem Jahr "zu lahm", weil die unbedingt die allerneuesten Games auf MAXIMALEN Details in über 50 FPS spielen wollen...


Ich selber rüste seit ca 12 Jahren die Grafikkarte ca alle 2 Jahre nach, manchmal behalt ich ne Karte auch 3 Jahre, und CPUs behalte ich im Schnitt 3-4 Jahre. Ich kaufe immer die "obere Mittelklasse" bis Oberklasse, aber kein HighEnd, aber doch die etwas besseren Teile, bei denen Aufpreis zur "Mittelklasse" mit der Leistungssteigerung noch okay geht. D.h. CPU zwischen 150-250 Euro und Grafikkarte zwischen 200-300 Euro.


----------



## en3rgizer (10. Juli 2014)

Okay verstehe.. Danke
Soll ich dann doch nicht auf etwas "Neueres" warten, sodern den PC gelich kaufen?


----------



## svd (10. Juli 2014)

Wenn's nicht dringend ist, kannst du ja warten. Wozu Geld ausgeben, wenn es nicht unbedingt notwendig ist. Immerhin werden die Preise tendenziell eher sinken.

Aber falls du doch gleich kaufst, musst du kein schlechtes Gefühl haben. So viel Hardware für dein Geld hast du schon lange nicht mehr bekommen.


----------



## Herbboy (10. Juli 2014)

en3rgizer schrieb:


> Okay verstehe.. Danke
> Soll ich dann doch nicht auf etwas "Neueres" warten, sodern den PC gelich kaufen?



also, bis weas neues kommt, wird es noch eine Weile dauern. Und wenn das dann draußen ist, kommt 6 Monate später auch wieder "was neues", und dann kannst Du wieder warten   es is derzeit aber auf keinen Fall so, dass du jetzt was kaufst und in nem halben Jahr fürs gleiche Geld was viel besseres bekommen wirst. Natürlich wäre der gleiche PC dann etwas günstiger als heute, aber dafür hast Du dann halt 6 Monate lang nicht diese Leistung bereits nutzen können - das liegt dann an Dir, wie zufrieden du ohne den neuen PC bis dahin wärst


----------



## en3rgizer (10. Juli 2014)

Nein dann werde ich den PC doch gleich kaufen. So wird mein uraltes System;
AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 5000+
AMD Radeon HD 5450
2.1 GB DDR2 Ram
232.9 GB Festplatte
Nun endlich erlöst


----------



## Herbboy (10. Juli 2014)

Das ähnelt dann dem Umstieg von einem Drehscheiben-Telefonapperat der deutschen Bundespost zu einem 400€-Smartphone


----------



## en3rgizer (13. Juli 2014)

Also…
Ich habe mir noch einige Gedanken gemacht und mein System noch weiter verfeinert. Ich kam zur Erkenntnis dass eine 1000GD HDD bis noch absolut ausreicht, und nun wurde auch eine andere Grafikkarte eingeplant.
https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220d5f369dba415618883628bd361bc59f8d8022929f0
Wenn es noch was zu bemängeln gibt bitte melden.
Danke im Voraus


----------



## Fireball01 (13. Juli 2014)

Also mein System ist selbst nur durchschnitt. Aber Watch Dogs zeigt das eine 4GB Karte mittlerweile gebraucht wird. Deshalb denke ich du solltest ein paar Euros drauflegen und diese hier kaufen:
4096MB Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Full
Ich bin am grübeln sie selbst zu holen, obwohl ich eine Radeon HD 7870 habe. Doch die schwächelt mittlerweile. Und für die Zukunftspiele dieses und nächstes Jahr sollte die 4GB hier alles ohne Probleme meistern können ?


----------



## en3rgizer (14. Juli 2014)

Hmmm mal sehen was Herbboy, svd oder Peacemaker dazu sagen 
Wenn ich diese Grafikkarte kaufe ist es halt wegen der Farbe nicht gerade günstig


----------



## svd (14. Juli 2014)

Die Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X OC (bzw. maximal die Vapor X Tri-X OC) ist, mMn, die, mit Abstand, vernünftigste High-End Karte, die du derzeit kaufen kannst. 
Wahnsinnig viel Leistung, gute Kühllösung und sie sitzt in einem angemessenen Preisbereich. 

Alles was darüber hinausgeht, wird mit einem, nicht zur Leistung proportionalen, Aufschlag bezahlt. 
Was nicht heißt, dass du nicht trotzdem eine 290X kaufen kannst, wenn du das Geld über hast. Für einen FullHD Monitor @60Hz aber zuviel des Guten, finde ich.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Juli 2014)

Also, die 280X ist für den Preis auch gut, die 290 "hält" dafür länger. Wenn es auf die Farbe ankommt, dann schau halt mal, was da jeweils für Karten gibt


----------



## svd (14. Juli 2014)

Äh, ja, klar. Die 280X (oder auch die 280) sind für ihre Leistung ebenso super im Preis. Die zähle ich aber salopp zu den Mittelklassekarten (wobei ich der 280X hier vermutlich unrecht tu. )


----------



## en3rgizer (14. Juli 2014)

Häm. Ich denke ich werde dann höchstwahrscheinlich zu einer R9 290 Tri-X OC (bzw. maximal die Vapor X Tri-X OC) greifen. Aber kann man das mit den Farben regeln? Eine blau wäre doch recht schön xD.


----------



## svd (14. Juli 2014)

Mit einem Farbtöpfchen von Revell, einem Pinsel und viel Geduld... 

(Okay, sprayen geht auch.)


----------



## en3rgizer (14. Juli 2014)

Bei einer 350€ turen Grafikkarte


----------



## Enisra (14. Juli 2014)

och, das geht einfacher als denkst


----------



## svd (14. Juli 2014)

Es gibt Leute, denen ist ihr 100.000€ Auto nicht bunt genug und malen es an...

von Tattoos will ich gar nicht anfangen. Keine Ahnung, was dir deine eigene Haut wert wäre.


----------



## en3rgizer (15. Juli 2014)

Also… ich habe mir folgendes überlegt:
Ich nehme diese Grafikkarte und male sie nicht an  und kaufe mir dazu noch einen gelben CPU Kühler, dann ist der PC gelb blau 
Habt ihr irgendwelche Empfehlungen für einen gelben Lüfter?


----------



## Herbboy (15. Juli 2014)

Der Kühlkörper selbst ist an sich immer schwarz oder metallisch. Wenn überhaupt, kannst Du es nur durch LED-Beleuchtung des Lüfters regeln. Aber gelb ist da absolut "out", da find ich nix - nur den hier mit teils gelben Rotorblättern Sharkoon Shark Blades gelb Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  und da müsste man erst schauen, ob man den anstelle des mitgelieferten CPU-Lüfters verwenden kann. 

So richtig viel gelb hat die Karte doch aber gar nicht, da passt IMHO auch ein blaues Licht gut


----------



## en3rgizer (15. Juli 2014)

Wie stellen sie sich das vor mit einer blauen LED „anleuchten“ ?
o.0
Ansonsten ist es ja auch iwi kein Ding wenn die Gk gelb ist. Das Gesamtbild würde aber mit einer blauen einen besseren Eindruck machen 
Da Mindfactory nicht nach Italien liefert muss ich wohl über hardwareversand bestellen, oder gibt es noch einen andern Shop mit guten Preisen?


----------



## Herbboy (15. Juli 2014)

en3rgizer schrieb:


> Wie stellen sie sich das vor mit einer blauen LED „anleuchten“ ?
> o.0
> Ansonsten ist es ja auch iwi kein Ding wenn die Gk gelb ist. Das Gesamtbild würde aber mit einer blauen einen besseren Eindruck machen



Was wolltest Du denn für nen CPU-Kühler nehmen? Ich dachte jetzt, dass Du ggf. einen mit blauem Lüfter holen wolltest und Deswegen die Karte auch blau sein soll ^^  weswegen soll die Karte denn sonst blau sein?


----------



## en3rgizer (16. Juli 2014)

Ja, das stimmt aber in der Zwischenzeit stört mich die Farbe der Grafikkarte nicht mehr und ich bin nun endlich bereit zu bestellen. Da Mindfactory nicht nach Italien liefert muss ich bei hardwareversand bestellen. Ich werde unten noch einmal ein Bild meines Warenkorbes reinstellen.
Falls ihr noch was findet was ihr umändern würdet bitte lasst es mich wissen.
Danke im Voraus!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## en3rgizer (16. Juli 2014)

Achja, muss ich andere Komponenten wählen wo steht: Lieferzeit über 7 Tage oder kommen diese Teile noch ?


----------



## Herbboy (16. Juli 2014)

Ist gut, kannst wegen Verfügbarkeit aber auch zB das MSI H97 PC-Mate (7850-005R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  oder Gigabyte GA-H97-HD3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  oder Gigabyte GA-H97M-HD3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  nehmen, und als Grafikkarte XFX Radeon R9 290 Double Dissipation Edition, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (R9-290A-EDFD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder Club 3D Radeon R9 290 royalKing, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (CGAX-R9298O) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder Gigabyte Radeon R9 290 WindForce 3X, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (GV-R929WF3-4GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

Die mit "7 tage" kommen zwar idR immer wieder neu rein, aber es kann halt mehr als 7 tage dauern - es kann aber auch sein, dass die morgen schon wieder da sind. Die sind da eher vorsichtig mit den Angaben


Und vom Versand her wird es sicher teurer als nach D, zudem musst Du mal schauen mit der Bezahlung: bei Vorkasse kann es vlt dauern, bis die das Geld dann bekommen: die Produkte werden nämlich nicht reserviert.


----------



## en3rgizer (16. Juli 2014)

Ja wahrscheinlich werde ich per Vorkasse bezahlen, der Versand wird ca. 30€ sein und ich habe eigentlich keinen Stress mit dem Kauf aber so langsam würde ich auch gerne mal bestellen. Aus früheren Zeiten lernte ich, wer sich bei einem Kauf übereilt der wird es meistens bereuen .Ich würde meine jetzige ausgewählte Grafikkarte gerne haben beim Mainboard kann ich auch das 
Array


----------



## Herbboy (16. Juli 2014)

Kann halt passieren, dass die karte wieder eintrifft - und DANN das MSI-Board nicht auf Lager ist...


----------



## en3rgizer (16. Juli 2014)

Werden die restlichen Teile nicht reserviert wenn ich bestelle?


----------



## Herbboy (16. Juli 2014)

en3rgizer schrieb:


> Werden die restlichen Teile nicht reserviert wenn ich bestelle?



Ich bin da nicht sicher...  wenn das Geld bei denen eintrifft bzw. falls Du per Kreditkarte zahlst, dann könnte es schon sein, dass die das, was da ist, schonmal zurücklegen. Bin da nicht sicher.  Es wird aber halt zumindest nicht reserviert, bis der Geldeingang klar ist.


----------



## en3rgizer (17. Juli 2014)

Die Grafikkarte ist ja inzwischen wieder erhältlich, dafür aber andere Teile wie das Gehäuse, Mainboard und Kühler nichtmehr. Voraussichtlich wird der PC am Montag bestell.
Ich habe mir einige Teste der Grafikkarte durchgelesen und herausgefunden das sie extrem stark sein soll, dafür aber auch  viel Watt braucht, habe ich da mit einem 550W Netzteil genug?


----------



## Herbboy (17. Juli 2014)

Ja, das reicht dicke. Der Rest vom PC braucht bei absoluter Last vlt 120-130W, die Karte selbst vlt. 200-250W - hier zB Sapphire Radeon Tri-X R9 290X OC im Test - HT4U.net  ist eine übertaktete Sapphire 290X, also noch stärker, die zieht maximal 270W. Die R9 290 braucht nur 1x8 Pin und 1x6 Pin PCIe, und wenn man ein solides Markennetzteil hat, das sogar 2x8 Pin hat, dann reicht das ganz sicher für so eine Karte + nen modernen Rest-PC.


----------



## en3rgizer (17. Juli 2014)

Oke danke 
Ja mit den Teilen die nicht lagernd sind ist es so eine Sache. Heute dies, Morgen das, usw.… aber irgendwann werden die meine Teile schon zusammenhaben und mir senden.
Was würdet ihr in meinem Fall anders am PC machen?
Gibt es noch Änderungsvorschläge?
Danke im Voraus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herbboy (17. Juli 2014)

nö, passt alles. Du kannst halt selbstverständlich bei einigen Teilen auch ausweichen auf Produkte, die auf Lager sind, zB wie gesagt ein anderes H97-Board, oder beim Xeon auch den 1230v3, falls der 1231 nicht auf Lager sein würde usw.


----------



## en3rgizer (18. Juli 2014)

Gibt es bei einer R9 290 Grafikkarte ein Modell das alle abdern übertifft oder sind die so alle ca gleich gut? Welches wäre den empfehlenswert?


----------



## Herbboy (18. Juli 2014)

Die sind alle ähnlich - die haben nur einen teils anderen "Grundtakt" oder "Basistakt" und einen unterschiedlichen "Turbotakt" - der letztere ist an sich das "wichtige", aber auch da sind es vlt 5% Leistungsunterschied und nicht mehr. Die Taktraten stehen bei den techn. Details mit drin.


----------



## en3rgizer (21. Juli 2014)

Ich habe verschiedene R9 290 Modelle verglichen und habe festgestellt dass die Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC eine der Besten ist.
Nun habe ich mich noch einmal ein bisschen über Grafikkarten informiert und bin auf die Sapphire Vapor-X Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC gestoßen. Zunächst ist sie blau  und hat einen höheren Takt als die normale Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC und wäre sofort lieferbar bei Hardwareversand.Lohnt sich der Aufpreis von ca 40€? Oder sollte ich doch lieber eine andere R9 290 nehmen?
So würde mein jetziges System aussehen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herbboy (21. Juli 2014)

Also, die Vapor-X-Version hat ein winziges bisschen mehr Takt, das macht sicher nix aus, und ca 7% mehr RAM-Takt, was man vlt. schon eher merken könnte, aber auch dann nur minimal. 40€ mehr ist da an sich zu viel, aber 40€ bezogen auf den Preis des gesamten PC wiederum wäre dann doch in Ordnung, wenn dir auch die Farbe nicht unwichtig ist


----------



## en3rgizer (23. Juli 2014)

Ich habe auf folgender Seite einen Gutscheincode für Hardwareversand gefunden:www.gutscheinpony.de
Meine Frage ist nun ob ich den Gutscheincode verwenden soll/darf? Die Anforderungen treffen für mich zu, da ich Neukunde bin und etwas über 1000€ bestelle.


----------



## Herbboy (23. Juli 2014)

Ja klar, wenn der dafür gedacht ist, dann nimm denn ruhig. Das schlimmste, was passieren kann, wäre halt, dass die den Gutschein doch nicht akzeptieren


----------



## DJ-Chris (26. Juli 2014)

Falscher Thread


----------

